# Econ 2/10 Report



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Great day guys.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, the skunk is finally off my boat, but it's still all over me. My wife caught 2 nice shad. Zip for me. The game warden at the ramp didn't even check my cooler. Must have smelled me coming.
We had a great time meeting everybody and looking forward to the next time. 
Note to self-Gotta get more horsepower. Oh yeah, and a trolling motor.
Here's some of my pics from the day.








Garry gets hooked up. Not saying to what.
















TomC on a secret spot.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Dang Jason. I didn't even bring a pole and managed one shad ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Great pictures... looks like a blast guys.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Had a great day, and got a new pic for my computer, thanks Tom


----------



## tito (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice pictures Tom, looks like a fun day on the water,just what I needed. Sorry I missed it, was at work
today , maybe next time.... tito


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

That was a hoot and thanks to everyone. Don't make me come back to make it a "microskiff" outing.   Glad I got to meet everyone and looking forward to the next one.  As soon as I come out of my coma, I'll get pics  to RJ / Tanner to post our afternoon at the goon. 

CR


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

how do you catch shad?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

with a hook!  ;D






couldnt resist!


L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> how do you catch shad?


I caught them on a beetle spin with a black grub body. Most of the people out there were targeting them with flies. I read a few web sites that said small shiny baits are the ticket. 

The american shad run happens in our are from Dec-Feb. Do a google search on american shad in florida or american shad econ. There are some good resources out there.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Here are some more pics...Once again it was a great time!




























And my personal favorite...I like to call it "The Lovebirds Return"


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

what boat ramp did you guys put in at? Did anyone hit any submerged logs?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> what boat ramp did you guys put in at?



46 next to the Jolly Gator. 




> Did anyone hit any submerged logs?


The water is very low, I could see some of the object I have hit in the past that are now above the water.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Had an interesting conversation with Jim Sweatman, Project Leader for the "Greater Orlando Urban Fisheries Project (Fish Orlando!). He is a FWC employee who does water samples in our area. He said he recently sampled the Econ and it was looking very healthy/clean.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> what boat ramp did you guys put in at? Did anyone hit any submerged logs?


Only one never saw it coming!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I thumped one pretty good coming around one of the bends. Missed it on the way back somehow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> > what boat ramp did you guys put in at? Did anyone hit any submerged logs?
> 
> 
> Only one never saw it coming!


Big fish hit it really hard! His motor flew up in the air when I was behind him. I looked the huge stump stick just below the water line about 2ft diameter log.


----------

